# Notwasserventil



## Mondmann (17 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Notwasserventil Nennweite DN200, Durchfluss 200m³/h bei 4 bar)  mit elektrischer Ansteuerung ohne Druckluftversorgung ! (auf Federbasis, etc).

Hat jemand links zu solchen Herstellern ?

Über Google komme ich leider nicht zu den gewünschten Ergebnis !


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
der Mondmann


----------



## Da_Basco (17 April 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal hier rein:

MIT Systemarmaturen


Federbasierte elektrische Klappen habe ich dort nicht gefunden, aber es gibt welche mit eingebauten Notakku.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (17 April 2011)

vielleicht bei http://www.deufra.de/ etwas passendes? Würde mir jetzt spontan einfallen - aber DN200?


----------



## crash (17 April 2011)

Schau mal bei GEMÜ.
die haben Membranventile bis DN300
und Klappen bis DN900.
Antriebe elektrisch oder pneumatisch


----------



## TimoK (17 April 2011)

Empfehlen kann ich dir noch Belimo - Habe spontan federrückstellend nur bis DN150 gefunden. Da die Systeme aber recht modular sind, kann es gut sein, dass du den Motor des DN150 auch ohne Probleme auf das Unterteil in DN 200 bauen kannst. 

Qualitativ sind die aber auf jeden Fall recht hochwertig!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Mondmann (17 April 2011)

*Danke*

Hallo @ll,
habe mir die Anbieter angeschaut. Da werde ich mir morgen entsprechende Angebote einholen.


Vielen Dank ! 

der Mondmann


----------



## MSommer (18 April 2011)

Hallo,
hier einen Link zu Hora. Die haben Klappen und Ventile im Sortiment. Viele HLS Hersteller kaufen dort. http://www.hora.de/d/b-a/start/b-a_d.htm

Ich weiss ja nicht was Du mit dem Ventil vorhast, aber achte zwingend auf den max. Schließdruck und eventuell auf die Motorlaufzeit. Bei Ventilen mit großen Nennweiten kann es da ordentlich Probleme geben. Bei den meisten Ventilherstellern hört die Baureihe mit DN150 bei Elektroantrieben auf. Wenn Sicherheitsfunktionen notwendig sind, nehme ich immer Schnellschlussventile z.B. von: http://www.rtk.de/fileadmin/mediendatenbank/pdf/dokumentationen/6150-7010.pdf

Bei der Verwendung von dichtschließenden Klappen ist ebenfalls auf den max. Differenzdruck am Klappenblatt zu achten. Achtung: zur Bewertung des Schließdruckes ist der Sillstandsdruck maßgebend und nicht der Fließdruck. 

Jede Absperrung hat auch noch Leckverluste trotz "dichtschließend" und die sin Abhängig vom Vor-/Nachdruck der Absperrung.

Bitte beachte auch, Stellantriebe mit Federpaket haben oft nur eine begrenzte Schalthäufigkeit.

Ich verwende bei nicht sicherheitsrelevanten Anlagen und hohem Schließdruck, manchmal aus Kostengründen, druckgesteuerte Membranventile. Wenn keine Druckluft zur Verfügung steht, nehme ich in das Trinkwasser-Leitungsnetz als Hilfsenergie. Die Ansteuerung erfolgt dann durch ein angebautes Magnetventil am Ventil. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mondmann (20 April 2011)

Hallo MSommer,
wir brauchen das Ventil anders herum, das heißt, stromlos offen. Es geht darum, Wasser zu gewären wenn zum Beispiel Stromausfall oder jemand den Not Aus betätigt hat. Bisher haben wir dieses immer mit pneumatischen Klappen gemacht.
Die Klappe muß jedoch <1 sek. voll aufmachen, was diese pneumatischen klappen nicht so wirklich schaffen.
Das elekt. ist nur zum Zufahren.


Mit freudlichen Grüßen

der Mondmann


----------



## Mondmann (20 April 2011)

Hallo MSommer,
wir brauchen das Ventil anders herum, das heißt, stromlos offen. Es geht darum, Wasser zu gewären wenn zum Beispiel Stromausfall oder jemand den Not Aus betätigt hat. Bisher haben wir dieses immer mit pneumatischen Klappen gemacht.
Die Klappe muß jedoch <1 sek. voll aufmachen, was diese pneumatischen klappen nicht so wirklich schaffen.
Das elekt. ist nur zum Zufahren.


Mit freudlichen Grüßen

der Mondmann


----------



## TimoK (21 April 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß es die gibt, aber was wäre wenn du einfach mehrere "normale" Magnetventile parallelschaltest? Auf der Eingangsseite ein Geweih als Verteilung auf n Ventile und auf der Ausgangsseite genauso zurück zum DN200-Rohr.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSommer (21 April 2011)

Hallo,

schnellere Antriebe als Pneumatikstellgeräte wirst Du nicht in E-Ausführung bekommen. Wenn ich das Datenblatt z.B. von Ebro mir so anschaue. Das mit der Wirkrichtung bezieht sich auf den DL-Zylinder. Je nachdem wie der Antrieb auf der Klappe aufgebaut wird, gibt es dann drucklos auf bzw. zu. Ich habe solche pneumatischen Schwenkantriebe schon zur Stadtwasserk-Notkühlung von EDV-Kaltwassernetzen eingesetzt. Da kommt es auch auf auf schnelle Stellgeschwindigkeiten an. http://pdf.directindustry.de/pdf/eb...trieb-eb-dw-doppeltwirkend/7410-89054-_3.html

Bitte beachte, je schneller das Ganze ist, gibt es dann oftmals Druckstöße im Stadtwassernetz auf Grund der Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten, wenn die Armatur wieder schließt. Die muss das Leitungsnetz vertragen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## bastian c (22 April 2011)

hallo
egal ob klappe oder ventil ich persönlich würde nen elektrohydraulischen federöffnenden antrieb nehmen.

wir bauen solche antriebe und die schaffen auch unter 1 sek.
bei interesse lasse ich dir nen angebot zukommen. da es in ermangelung website immer noch nix online gibt.

gruß


----------



## MSommer (25 April 2011)

bastian c schrieb:


> hallo
> egal ob klappe oder ventil ich persönlich würde nen elektrohydraulischen federöffnenden antrieb nehmen.
> 
> wir bauen solche antriebe und die schaffen auch unter 1 sek.
> ...


 
Hallo Bastian,
Dann nenn doch einemal "Ross und Reiter" bzw. um welches Fabrikat / Gerätetyp es sich handelt. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## bastian c (25 April 2011)

Hallo Michael,
  Deine frage zu beantworten hängt ein wenig davon ab was genau gewünscht ist.
  Wir bauen hydraulische Antriebe sowohl für Ventile als auch Klappen.
  Welcher Typ hängt letztlich von der Nennweite ab.

  Aber um mal ein wenig konkreter zu werden.

  Die Ventile bzw. Klappen werden zugekauft.
  Typische Hersteller sind zb. Ari und Wouterwitzel Eurovalve, oder eben das was der Kunde wünscht.

  Darauf wird ein HAL (hydraulic actuator linear) für Ventile oder ein HAR (hydraulic actuator rotary) für Klappen montiert, die von uns produziert werden.

  Da wir idr. Größere Systeme produzieren, mit einer viel Zahl an Antrieben, gibt es immer eine Zentrale Krafteinheit plus Steuerschrank.
  Für einzelne Antriebe oder wenn eine dezentrale Lösung gewünscht ist bieten wir auch elektrohydraulische Typen an. Dafür habe ich ein paar Beispiel Datenblätter angehängt.


Dazu wird ein Kompaktaggregat an den Antrieb angebaut, welches den nötigen Druck liefert. 

In dem Fall eines Federöffnenden Antriebes, wird bei Spannungsausfall ein Magnetventil via Feder in eine Position geschoben, so dass das Federpaketes des Antriebes die Klappe/Ventil öffnen kann und das Öl in den Tank des Aggregates abfließen kann.

  Gruß 
  Bastian


----------



## winnman (27 April 2011)

Wenn das Ventil entsprechend eingebaut ist, könnte auch eine Gewichtsbelastete Lösung, die dann elektrisch oder Hydraulisch wider geschlossen wird und mit einem Haltemagnet in der geschlossen Stellung gehalten wird möglich sein (Vorteil: kein Hydraulik Speicher notwendig, das öffnen erfolgt durch eine Hydraulikpumpe)


----------



## bastian c (27 April 2011)

natürlich ist eine lösung via fallgewichtsantrieb auch möglich.
haben gerade so ein projekt am laufen für ne DN1200 klappe....


----------

